# ممكن المساعده في ايجاد بحث عن برامج السلامه من الاخطار في المستشفيات



## مروان الحمدانى (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم.....

اتمنى لو كان بالامكان الحصول على بحث على برامج السلامه من الاخطار في المستشفيات
اكون لكم شاكرا​


----------



## علي الحميد (9 أبريل 2009)

شوف الموقع هذا فيه تفاصيل مقبوله ... إن اردت المزيد فاطلب

http://wwwlb.aub.edu.lb/~webehsc/ww/hospitalsafety.html


----------



## علي الحميد (9 أبريل 2009)

ابحث عن هذا الكتاب .. انا بحثت عنه ولم أجده

Handbook of Modern Hospital Safety

وهذا الروابط فيها كتابين 

السلامة في المعامل

http://www.filefactory.com/file/aeb725/n/Lab_Safety_5ed_zip

سلامة الأدوية

http://ifile.it/xgfbk4l/0080436560.zip


----------



## psy2007dz (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (16 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا الموضوع


----------

